# Gardiner's Book on Bach



## Oreb (Aug 8, 2013)

I have just finished reading this (a Christmas present) and couldn't find a specific thread for it so thought I'd start one.

This is a rarity - a major work on a great composer by one of his greatest contemporary interpreters and as such I think it's automatically of interest.

I'd like to say I could thoroughly recommend it, but that would be stretching things: Gardiner is not a particularly good writer. Ironically, given his wonderful sense of rhythm and pace in his conducting, his prose is plodding and self-important, which makes long swathes of the book a struggle. Of course, the inherent interest of the subject matter keeps the pages turning, but I don't think many people without a strong interest in Bach and his society would get right through it.

In some way that would be a pity, because when he is concentrating on specific works, the book comes alive. Gardiner's insights an enthusiasm have that wonderful effect of inspiring a return to the music and opening up works in a way that really enhances pleasure. I can see myself using this for years to come as I dip into the complete cantatas.

So while I think it's too long and often ponderous (pretentious, at times), this is a book that I ma pleased to have beside me as a very valuable aid to my listening.

Any other opinions?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2014)

I've only read 20 or so pages, but I like it so far, and it certainly is well written.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the great review Oreb.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah, thanks for the review. I'm going to steer clear of it; the only pretentious writing I can tolerate is mine.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I had this book as a Christmas present. I haven't got round to reading much of it yet but he is an alternative review from the Guardian:

http://www.theguardian.com/books/2013/oct/30/music-castle-heaven-js-bach-john-eliot-gardiner


----------



## Oreb (Aug 8, 2013)

One more item on the growing list of things upon which _The Guardian _and I disagree


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

Your review sounds like a revew of the BBC special on the Passionate Life of JSBach, another Gardiner affair. 
Slow and awkward but with oases of pristine and focused music.


----------

